# Spannungswandler 9VDC auf 24VDC



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatt mal ein Testgerät das mit einer 9V Batterie betrieben wurde.
Ausgangsseitig hatte das Gerät ca. 20 - 30V.

Würde gern wissen was da für ein Spannungswandler drin ist und ob ich so etws auf einfache Bauweise nachbauen kann. Benötige 24VDC / ca. 150mA am Ausgang, betrieben an 9V Batterie.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Paule (13 November 2010)

Hi Pockebrd,

wie wäre es wenn Du zwei 9V Batterien in Reihe hängst, dann hast Du schon mal 18V.
Und wenn Du da nur eine Lichtschranke oder so etwas dranhängen willst, sollte das ausreichen.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

Hallo,
da hab ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob 18V z.b. für eine Lichtschranke genügen. 
So ne Schaltung würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren.


Gruß


----------



## The Big B. (13 November 2010)

Hallo,
auf http://home.berg.net/opering/projekte/7/index.htm gibt es eine Schaltung zur Spannungsverdopplung. Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Mgf


----------



## MSB (13 November 2010)

Wie wärs z.B. mit sowas:
http://www.tracopower.com/General-Purpose.215.0.html
Das TEL 5 kostet ca. 21€ + Steuer

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2010)

Da ist ja hoffentlich keine 9V Blockbatterie gemeint? Die kann nicht viel Strom, und ohne Verluste des Wandlers gerechnet müssten es ja schon 400mA sein.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

Hallo, also ich mein ne 9V Block. Woher hast du jetzt die 400mA ?​


----------



## Sockenralf (13 November 2010)

Hallo,

24V und 150mA sind 3,6W

Nun rechne das mal auf deine 9V um und überlege, wieviel in soeinem 9V-Block "drinnen" ist



MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Normalerweise so 5-600 mAh.

Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/9V-Block

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2010)

> Normalerweise so 5-600 mAh.



macht bei einer mittleren mit 300mAh (was meiner Meinung nach eher schon was überdurchschnittliches ist) eine 3/4h Laufzeit. Verluste des StepUpWandlers nicht eingerechnet.


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

was spricht gegen drei stück 9v block in reihe und evtl. noch mit einem
7824 spannungsregler etwas abregeln?
ist simpel im aufbau und hat dann genau 24v. durch die drei batterien
ergibt sich dann auch eine längere laufzeit.


----------



## Pockebrd (14 November 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> was spricht gegen drei stück 9v block in reihe und evtl. noch mit einem
> 7824 spannungsregler etwas abregeln?
> ist simpel im aufbau und hat dann genau 24v.


 
Wär auch ne Idee, nur für mich nicht ganz simpel


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

also ich hab mal nachgemessen.
ne neue 9v block hat 9,6v. bei 150ma bricht sie auf
ca. 8,8V zusammen.
bei drei in reihe gibt das eine leerlaufspannung von 28,8v
und unter last noch 26,4v.
mit einem spannungsregler 24v (standard 7824) sieht das dann so
aus: leerlauf 24,3v und unter last (150ma) 23,6v
gilt aber nur für neue batterien. wenn die verbraucht sind geht die
spannung weiter runter.
die beschaltung des 7824 ist wirklich simpel, wo ist denn da nun
genau dein problem?


----------



## Paule (14 November 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> also ich hab mal nachgemessen.
> ne neue 9v block hat 9,6v. bei 150ma bricht sie auf
> ca. 8,8V zusammen.
> bei drei in reihe gibt das eine leerlaufspannung von 28,8v
> ...


Ich würde sogar auf den Spannungsregler verzichten, ob 26,4V oder 24V, das kann doch jede Lichtschranke ab.


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

der spannungsregler hat den vorteil, daß er den ausgang einigermaßen
kurzschluß- und überlastsicher macht.
(einigermaßen deshalb, weil nur kurzzeitig)


----------



## Oberchefe (15 November 2010)

Und wenn's ganz toll werden soll könnte man einen Low Drop Spannungsregler nehmen (wie z.B. den NTE1956 ).
Dürfte aber nicht soo leicht zu beschaffen sein, zudem können die Lichtschranken meist mindestens +/- 10% was die 24V angeht. Teilweise geht's auch schon bei 12 Volt los.


----------



## Martin L. (16 November 2010)

Hallo pockebrd,

also die meisten Sensoren arbeiten  im Bereich 10 bis 30 Volt DC.
Schaut mal auf eure Endschalter, Relais, Lichschranken etc.


----------



## Martin L. (16 November 2010)

Hallo pockebrd,

also die meisten Sensoren arbeiten im Bereich 10 bis 30 Volt DC.
Schaut mal auf eure Endschalter, Relais, Lichtschranken etc.


----------

